# Green tea/persimmon soap



## Oenone (May 18, 2014)

I'm trying to make a persimmon soap for my dad, who's worried about old man smell. He's really into the idea that a green tea and persimmon soap will help with that.

https://www.miraiclinical.com/index.php?main_page=page&id=19

I think that's where he got the idea from.

Anyways, I was thinking I'd a good quality matcha powder to the oils when they're warm, and that would take care of the green tea aspect. What I'm stuck on is the persimmon part. I was thinking of going for a full persimmon experience, and use as my lye water persimmon leaf tea brewed with dried persimmons, like the punch described here:

http://koreanfood.about.com/od/drinks/r/Korean-Cinnamon-And-Persimmon-Punch-Soo-Jung-Gwa-Recipe.htm

What I'm wondering about is how the sugar in the tea/punch will effect the lye... And if there are any particular oils I should steer clear of since this will be so sugary.

Also, is there a way I can incorporate the boiled persimmons?


----------



## Obsidian (May 19, 2014)

I would cook the persimmon and save the water to use in your tea and then puree and strain the pulp to add at trace. Not sure if persimmons have a lot of sugar but to be safe, don't try to gel the soap.


----------



## Oenone (May 19, 2014)

How do you avoid gelling the soap?

Like, should I not insulate the soap molds? Or use smaller ones instead of my loaf molds?

Eta: my loaf molds are wooden two pounders... So not super big. My other molds are cute silicone ones, like flower and star shaped


----------



## Ellacho (May 19, 2014)

Interesting...Eventually I would want to make it for my parents and myself . 

As a Korean, I know what the Soojunggwa is and I don't recommend adding the Soojunggwa. It's basically cinnamon & sugar water.  I think you can just add the Tannin powder(& cinnamon eo, too)  directly into soap along with the Matcha green tea powder. 

On website, it's the tannin which purifies and deodorizes.  I am not familiar with the tannin but I know you can purchase it via online:

Persimmon Extract (or tannin), a potent antiseptic loaded with vitamins, has been used by the Japanese for its naturally purifying and deodorizing benefits. It naturally dissolves Nonenal.

However, if you would like to put the boiled persimmons water in you soap, you can, by slowly adding the lye in cooled persimmons water. I have a persimmon tree in my backyard and my persimmons are really sweet. Due to natural sugar content in permissions, I would even freeze it first and then add the lye in. 

Good luck and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Oenone (May 19, 2014)

Omg I had no idea that the search function here was so great and that you could put soap in the fridge or freezer to prevent gelling. Or, yknow, that gelling was a thing, lol.

Okay... I'm thinking I'm gonna follow up on the tannin extract and matcha in the oils, boil the dried fruit and use the water to brew the tea,

For the EOs I'm worried about cinnamon because I heard it rough on skin... I'm assuming you've got to treat it like tea tree oil, with a less is more attitude.

But I like this:

http://www.brambleberry.com/mobile/Neroli-Shea-Blossom-Fragrance-Oil-P5864.aspx

And this:

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...s/item/df-0444/Democrat--Fragrance-Oil--.html

Maybe I'll even try my first swirl design!


----------



## Ellacho (May 19, 2014)

You can always skip the cinnamon EO and add other EOs - tea tree, eucalyptus, lavender, lemongrass, etc.


----------



## Oenone (May 19, 2014)

That's true... Plus, it might already be scented from the sheer quantity of additives...
Now that I'm thinking about it, it will certainly not need pigment, either


----------



## twnorman (Jan 19, 2016)

*Old Age Smell Soap Remedy*

Did you ever figure out how to make that Persimmon Soap?  I'm 59 and my wife is complaining that I'm getting that "old man smell."  I saw the soap from Mirai Clinical and on Amazon they sell it for $19 a bar.  I have recently made my first batch of some Sandalwood soap and in fact I'm on my last bar of it now.  I want to make some more soap and would like to make this persimmon soap.  If you were successful, could you share your recipe?


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 19, 2016)

twnorman said:


> Did you ever figure out how to make that Persimmon Soap? I'm 59 and my wife is complaining that I'm getting that "old man smell." I saw the soap from Mirai Clinical and on Amazon they sell it for $19 a bar. I have recently made my first batch of some Sandalwood soap and in fact I'm on my last bar of it now. I want to make some more soap and would like to make this persimmon soap. If you were successful, could you share your recipe?


 

Hello and welcome, unfortunately the OP hasn't been here since September 2014.  Not likely to get a response.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jan 19, 2016)

TWNorman - you'll probably get more help if you start a new thread and reference this one.

I've never made this type of soap, but for my dad I make a soap with tea tree essential oil and coffee grounds. It works pretty well. But he has more smoker's smell and less "old man smell".

If you have certain medical conditions those may be causing you to have an odor. Depending on how serious you are, IMO the best thing for serious human odor is products made for hunters. Wildlife Research Center makes scent removal sprays that are highly recommended. Available online and places like Bass Pro Shops. I know a guy who has a disabled son who is fed through a stomach tube. His food is very very highly concentrated and it causes him to have a very strong smell. The parents spritz him with this stuff and it works wonders.

For less hard core options, look at the products you use. Maybe your body chemistry has changed enough that the deodorants, colognes, etc you've been wearing no longer work for you? I know I've occasionally put a perfume on my wrist that smelled lovely OOB but morphed into something yucky on my skin.

Also, is the scent YOU or maybe your clothes? Maybe changing your laundy detergent? Or, since you are here, making your own? It's very simple, I've recently gotten in to this and really like the results!

Step one: Make soap. Mine was 30% lard, 70% coconut, 0 superfat. Some people do 100% coconut.
Step 2: Shred the soap. 
Step 3: By weight, mix 1 part soap, 1 part washing soda and 1 part OxyClean. My food processor comfortably holds 300 grams.
(Arm & Hammer washing soda, yellow box, usually next to the big orange box of baking soda in the laundry section. I found mine at Publix.)
Step 4: Put all 3 ingredients in the food processor. You want a fine texture here. Coffee ground size or smaller.
1/4 cup per load


----------



## Obsidian (Jan 19, 2016)

I made some persimmon soap, not sure if its able to help with the smell since I've not had anyone test it for me. What I did was use my regular recipe and add in a couple ounces of pureed persimmon and used persimmon leaf tea for the water.


----------

